# '11 TX SG Devonte Brown (8/29/2010)



## ISUCC

*Shooting Guard*
Killeen (TX) Ellison
*AAU:* ATX Farley

*Ht:* 6-foot-3 
*Wt:* 180 lbs

*Profiles:* ESPN | Rivals | Scout


----------



## Sycamore Proud

Welcome to ISU Devonte!  I believe you will like it here.
:sycamores::sycamores::sycamores:


----------



## SycamoreBlue3209

Sounds like good news for the Sycamores! Congrats Devonte!


----------



## bent20

I don't see any references to him here on the board. Is this a surprise offer and signing?

Video?
http://video.maxpreps.com/video/z1D...vonte-brown---ellison,-tx-2008-basketball.htm


----------



## ISUCC

read about him in today's paper

http://tribstar.com/sports/x2014325...ecruit-Brown-feels-at-home-in-Sycamore-family


----------



## BlueSycamore

photo and article.....................

http://kdhnews.com/news/story.aspx?s=43991


----------



## bent20

Sounds like a really good kid, but it's hard to judge how good of a signing this is because there is not a lot out there about him. Sounds like he has the makings of being really good.


----------



## IndyTreeFan

Welcome to the Tree, Devonte!!!


----------



## Jason Svoboda

> *TexasHoops Analysis: DEVONTE* is a strong athlete who can finish in the open floor or knock it down from the 3-point line. He is a versatile scorer with the body to finish in traffic, the speed to get out and run in transition, and the stroke to pull-up off the bounce from 15 feet or shoot it from deep. He is a nice ball-handler in the open floor who can create off the dribble and get to the boards strong. He has made steady improvement over the last two years and finished the summer playing very good basketball.


Per TexasHoops on Rivals. Additionally, Devonte's ATX team played in the Spiece shootout this summer, so that is likely where Indiana State discovered him.


----------



## bent20

That sounds very encouraging. Hopefully we just beat out several other schools on a player who is getting better and better.


----------



## Sycamore Proud

bent20 said:


> That sounds very encouraging. Hopefully we just beat out several other schools on a player who is getting better and better.



You are definitely right on that.  He sounds like a promising young man who *wants to be a Sycamore*!
:sycamores::sycamores::sycamores:


----------



## TH_Sycamore12

First of all Welcome Devonte!

Secondly are we out of scholarships for the class of 2011, or still looking for another commitment?


----------



## sycamorebacker

TH_Sycamore12 said:


> First of all Welcome Devonte!
> 
> Secondly are we out of scholarships for the class of 2011, or still looking for another commitment?



I believe we have 2 left.


----------



## Jon

sycamorebacker said:


> I believe we have 2 left.



I'm 99% sure you're correct backer.  Isiah, Aaron, Jake, and Brant's scholie that didn't get used were open and they've got two commits so far.


----------



## region rat

*Devonte now ranked #44 High School Player fr Texas*

#44

Devonte Brown

Killeen, TX Ellison

DEVONTE is a strong athlete who can finish in the open floor or knock it down from the 3 point line. He is a versatile scorer with the body to finish in traffic, the speed to get out and run in transition and has the stroke to pull-up off the bounce from 15 feet or shoot it from 3. He is a nice ball handler in the open floor, can create off the dribble and goes to the boards strong. He has made steady improvement over the last two years and finished the summer playing very good basketball.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Two others who were on the All-Area team also cracked the top 65, with first-teamer and Ellison's combo guard Devonte Brown (No. 44) just ahead of Eagle teammate and last season's newcomer-of-the -year Jaleel Williams (No. 64). The duo led Ellison to its 17th consecutive postseason appearance last season, and Brown started this school year by committing to Indiana State in August.

http://www.kdhpressbox.com/index.ph...anked-by-rivalscom&catid=48:killeen&Itemid=96


----------



## BlueSycamore

The first two photos attached are from Devonte's signing:

http://plixi.com/p/56118406

GO SYCAMORES!  WELCOME ABOARD DEVONTE!


----------



## IndyTreeFan

Welcome to the family, Devonte!!!!  It's a great time to be a Sycamore!!!

:sycamores::sycamores::sycamores:


----------



## SycfromBirth

Welcome aboard Devonte!!  Can't wait to see you in Sycamore Blue!!


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

BlueSycamore thanks for posting the pictures man, those are great! Welcome to Sycamore country man, the only country!


----------



## Chief_Quabachi

Welcome to the Sycamore family Devonte.


----------



## TH_Sycamore12

BlueSycamore said:


> The first two photos attached are from Devonte's signing:
> 
> http://plixi.com/p/56118406
> 
> GO SYCAMORES!  WELCOME ABOARD DEVONTE!



I love the pic of the cake.


----------



## region rat

*Great to have you as Sycamore*

Work hard this year, listen to your coaches, and be ready to enter an up and coming basketball program where you are part of a family environment.


----------



## landrus13

Welcome to the family, Devonte!!!


----------



## bent20

Should be a great addition and I'm glad to have him.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Some press on Devonte:

http://www.kdhnews.com/news/story.aspx?s=46164
http://www.kdhnews.com/news/story.aspx?s=46629


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Lots of great stuff on Devonte. Sounds like he is having a helluva year.

http://www.kdhnews.com/archives/default.aspx?q=Devonte+Brown


----------



## bent20

Thanks for the links.


----------



## Little Eddie

Sounds like a heady kid...he should be a welcome addition to the squad next year.


----------



## sycamorebacker

http://www.kwtx.com/254sports/headl...cDonalds_All-American_Nominees_113485954.html

Nominated to McDonalds all-america team.


----------



## 4Q_iu

sycamorebacker said:


> http://www.kwtx.com/254sports/headl...cDonalds_All-American_Nominees_113485954.html
> 
> Nominated to McDonalds all-america team.



IF he were selected by MickeyD's, that would make him the first McDonalds All-American at State, no?

Any other former/current players nominated?


----------



## sycamorebacker

4Q_iu said:


> IF he were selected by MickeyD's, that would make him the first McDonalds All-American at State, no?
> 
> Any other former/current players nominated?



Yes, but he's not going to be selected.  Gant was nominated too, right?


----------



## Sycamore Proud

sycamorebacker said:


> Yes, but he's not going to be selected.  Gant was nominated too, right?



Yes, Gant was selected.


My bad--nominated on both counts.


----------



## region rat

Too early to be "selected" as on or about  Feb 10 "selections" will be made.


----------



## SycamoreSage

*Brown Hits Buzzer-beater and Gets 27 in overtime victory*

KILLEEN - Killeen Ellison's Devonte Brown banked in a 3-pointer at the buzzer to send the game into overtime and hand the Belton Tigers a heartbreaking 73-68 basketball loss on Monday. 

The loss leaves Belton (12-15 overall, 3-7 District 12-5) tied for fifth place and two games behind College Station A&M Consolidated - which beat Copperas Cove 83-62 on Monday - for the league's final playoff berth. 

"We played an excellent game," Belton coach John Osborn said. "It's just one of those you feel bad for your kids. They did everything right and we came up short." 

The Tigers led 63-60 with 8 seconds left. Indiana State-bound Devonte Brown, who scored a game-high 27 points, broke away, leaned in and banked in a 3-pointer to tie the game at 63. 

"We contested," Osborn said. "He did a couple of crossover dribbles left and right and banked it in. Our main intention really was to foul him, but in our timeout we didn't talk about it quite like I wanted." 

Sean Voss scored 21 points and Jacob Whitman had 14 for Belton, but both fouled out in overtime. Belton hosts Bryan at 7 p.m. Friday at Tiger Gym. 

Belton girls fall to Ellison


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Named 12-5A's Defensive Player of the Year. 

http://www.tdtnews.com/story/2011/03/04/72872

Also, looks like he was knocked out of his Regional. 

http://www.kdhnews.com/news/story.aspx?s=51856&q=Devonte+Brown


----------



## TreeTop

Jason Svoboda said:


> Named 12-5A's Defensive Player of the Year.
> 
> http://www.tdtnews.com/story/2011/03/04/72872
> 
> [/URL]



Since the Sycamores are all about defense this year, it sounds like Devonte is gonna be a perfect fit.


----------



## Callmedoc

Is he a spot up shooter or an athlete offensively?


----------



## Patriot_Sycamore

I think an athlete


----------



## sycamorebacker

i think when he signed, Lansing said he would remind us of Harry AND he was a good shooter.  Sounds like a player.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Named All-Area



> Devonte Brown (Sr., Ellison) — The Indiana State-signee entered his senior season with a lot of expectations, including seeking Ellison's 17th consecutive playoff appearance. Taking the team on his shoulders at times, the 6-foot-2 Brown displayed the athleticism and pure play-making ability in averaging 19 points and 10.3 rebounds per game in leading the Eagles (23-13) all the way to the Region II-5A quarterfinals.


 
http://www.kdhnews.com/news/story.aspx?s=52440


----------



## Jason Svoboda

> The TABC's All-5A Region II list includes two seniors who led their teams to the playoffs: Harker Heights' Royce O'Neale (17 points, 10 rebounds) and Killeen Ellison's Devonte Brown, an Indiana State signee who averaged 19 points and 10.3 rebounds.


http://www.tdtnews.com/story/2011/3/19/73186


----------



## bigsportsfan

Sweet.


----------



## Sycamore Proud

It will be great to see him in a Sycamores uniform.


----------



## Bluethunder

Nice little article on Devonte in the Tribstar, but Golden got one thing wrong....

There is one person harder on Devonte then he is on himself,.....and that person is SSOM.  Ha!  Kidding, but it was the first thing that popped in my head when I read the article.  :cheeky:

http://www.tribstar.com/sports/loca...f0b-0003-5208-ae4e-420845b67bff.html?mode=jqm


----------



## bluestreak

LOL. same thing occurred to me (no offense SSOM). I have always liked his game and was willing to overlook some of his mistakes because he always plays hard and has great quickness.


----------



## GuardShock

I really hope he worked on his mid range J and his 3 point shot over the off season. He gets to the rim decently, he just turns the ball over being flashy. I hope he continues to be aggressive though. He doesn't get in foul trouble a lot and has a lot of upside. These next 2 years need to be big for him.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Hahah I laughed. You guys got jokes! The kid does play hard - probably never helped matters that he was backing-up a player a marveled over who did a lot of the things I like to see a PG do. 

I thought I was much easier on the kid this past season, maybe not?!?! I have become less and less critical of him over his career. People used to be pretty oblivious of his mistakes (insert Backers comment about me being oblivious of Odum's shortcommings).

3 things I like about the kid.
1. He plays hard! Not a lot of guards can get to the rim and finish like Brown can - love that about his game. 
2. He is an underrated athlete. See #1. He has made some electric plays in his career and
he doesn't do it and get all "look at me". 
3. He takes it personal, kid plays to win and he aint afraid to make a mistake! 

3 things I don't like:
1. He makes a lot of mistakes - mostly mistakes I think he can correct, just too loose with the ball at times.
2. Free throw shooting, his biggest strength as a player might be his ability to get to the rim and draw contact but what good is it if you can't make free throws. 
3. Probably nit picking here and its nothing of his own doing mostly the coaching staff and this forum but he's been labled as a shutdown defender and he is not that. If he stops commiting dumb fouls and over playing ever play then maybe - until then its on the list!


----------



## Elder Tracy D. Smith

*Watch "Devonte Brown 2014-2015 Highlights" on YouTube*

Devonte Brown 2014-2015 Highlights: https://youtu.be/fP9ytA6BC-Y


----------



## Bluethunder

http://www.tribstar.com/sports/brow...cle_aa20a0dd-feff-59e2-bb17-640b0d76feb1.html


----------



## Elder Tracy D. Smith

Bluethunder said:


> http://www.tribstar.com/sports/brow...cle_aa20a0dd-feff-59e2-bb17-640b0d76feb1.html


I thought it was a well written article about my favorite Sycamore. [emoji92]


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Yeah good read for sure. Golden seems to take subtle jabs at fans (ultimately his own readership) from time to time. I find it funny when he points out that fans are sometimes unfairly hard on DB and then goes on to mention all the reasons why some fans have been hard on him. As I always say, you want to be big time then act big time! You can't be upset when fans have an opion it is part of being a big time college athlete or program. 

I also don't think the voices of a few on here (myself included) should serve as good barometer for how the rest of our Fanbase feels about him. I don't think most Indiana State fans analyze every individual aspect of a players game like some of us like to do. I think most people just quietly watch the game, try not to stand out and then go home!

At the end of the day the good news about DB is our only complaints have been things that are solely basketball related - mainly turnovers and freethrow shooting. No one has ever said anything bad about the kid as a person or questioned his work ethic.


----------



## Elder Tracy D. Smith

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> Yeah good read for sure. Golden seems to take subtle jabs at fans (ultimately his own readership) from time to time. I find it funny when he points out that fans are sometimes unfairly hard on DB and then goes on to mention all the reasons why some fans have been hard on him. As I always say, you want to be big time then act big time! You can't be upset when fans have an opion it is part of being a big time college athlete or program.
> 
> I also don't think the voices of a few on here (myself included) should serve as good barometer for how the rest of our Fanbase feels about him. I don't think most Indiana State fans analyze every individual aspect of a players game like some of us like to do. I think most people just quietly watch the game, try not to stand out and then go home!
> 
> At the end of the day the good news about DB is our only complaints have been things that are solely basketball related - mainly turnovers and freethrow shooting. No one has ever said anything bad about the kid as a person or questioned his work ethic.


Here's the wonderful thing about life. 
1) Everyone is entitled to their own opinion.

2) One's opinion doesn't make another's reality.

3) Hard work and dedication will always bring about rewards. ( reaping and sowing principle) IJS [emoji56] [emoji93] [emoji91] [emoji106]


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Looks like someone put in some work on their jumper.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Kid gets better and better each year. I was awfully hard on him but damn he just showed up and played hard.


----------



## BrokerZ

Jason Svoboda said:


> Looks like someone put in some work on their jumper.



I think that one free throw highlight was put in there just for SSOM!


----------



## Jason Svoboda

He isn't starting but is playing about 17mpg and averaging 7ppg and 2.3apg. This is the top division over in Bosnia. 

http://basketball.eurobasket.com/team/Bosnia/OKK-Sloboda-Tuzla/670?Page=3


----------



## region rat

Will be playing in Germany now.

Pro A Team Uni Baskets Paderborn have found theirpPoint guard for the new Season with American Devonte Brown  (188-G-92, college: Indiana St., agency: Elevate Agency).  Brown is a 24 year old 188cm guard from Killeen, Texas and will be  going into his second professional Season. Last Season as a rookie he  played for OKK Sloboda Tuzla (Bosnia-Division I) playing 28 games  averaging 8.2ppg, 2.9rpg, 3.0apg, Steals-3 (1.9spg), FGP: 53.1%, 3PT:  26.7%, FT: 64.5%. Brown replaces Chase Adams who won't return for a  third Season. 'He is a versatile point guard that can arrange the game  as well as score. He showed last season what he can do in a strong  league and am sure he will be a leader with us', stressed head Coach Uli  Naechster. He played from 2012-2016 at Indiana St. (NCAA) playing a  total of 129 NCAA games and as a Senior played 32 games avergaing  15.5ppg, 4.8rpg, 2.8apg, FGP: 42.0%, 3PT: 23.2%, FT: 75.8%.Awards and  achievements in his Basketball Career have been MVC Tournament  Semifinals -13, 16, MVC Regular Season Runner-Up -14, MVC Tournament  Finalist -14, All-MVC 2nd Team -15, 16, MVC All-Most-Improved Team -15,  NABC All-District 16 2nd Team -15, 16, Bosnia and Herzegovina Division I  -17 (Player of the Week Rd.9), and Bosnia and Herzegovina League  Semifinals -17
Source:Uni Baskets


[x] hide this News​


----------

